# Shiawasse river



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Anyone catch anything on this river in the winter?

Shane


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Walleye


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

How?When?where?

Shane


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Jigging.Upstream from Wicks Park.Two weeks ago 
Not exactly near Fenton,but it is the Shiawasse River.We were in a boat.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

oh, i'd be standing on shore...What would i look for to find them..like structure wise?

Shane


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

They like shelfs and holes.I don't know if they can go as far as where you live. 
Not that you can catch them in shallower water,but they tend to stay in the deeper holes.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Ok ill have to check it out...We've got some holes...I'll prolly post on my findings..Might catch my first eye.

Shane


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Where do you plan on fishing it? The reason that I ask is because the farthest up stream that the walleyes can make it is the dam in Chesaning. There was talk years ago about putting a fish ladder in there but that never came to be. That's too bad because then they would have made it up here to the dam in Corunna. The Shiawassee is a very good Smallmouth fishery in the summer. I've taken many in the 4-5 lb class. Lots of good Pike too along with the usual Rock Bass, Carp and Suckers.......................Patch


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh, i'll still see if i can give it a shot..I'll have to try for smallmouth..I have never caught one...I see alot of bluegill and carp and all as well..I catch a lot of rockbass..So far 2 of them could have been master angler awards (of coarse as usual i find out what the requirments for a master angler award for the fish AFTER i throw it back. )..

I'll see what i can find..

Shane


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Smallmouth bass season is closed, don't want to get a ticket.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Whoops...I meant in the summer...sorry about that .

Shane


----------



## Spartaned (Jan 24, 2006)

patcheroo said:


> Where do you plan on fishing it? The reason that I ask is because the farthest up stream that the walleyes can make it is the dam in Chesaning. There was talk years ago about putting a fish ladder in there but that never came to be. That's too bad because then they would have made it up here to the dam in Corunna. The Shiawassee is a very good Smallmouth fishery in the summer. I've taken many in the 4-5 lb class. Lots of good Pike too along with the usual Rock Bass, Carp and Suckers.......................Patch


There may be good news in the future as far as that dam. It's in bad shape and will need to be replaced soon. As I understand it, there is a hole near the base of the present dam which may be allowing fish to pass through. A sturgeon was spotted last spring right at the dam, most likely also trying to get upstream to the cobble-rock bottom upriver to spawn. There is a plan right now to replace the Chesaning Dam with a 120 foot long series of tiers for fish passage. It will be similar to the Chippewa River dam in Mt. Pleasant. Chesaning is trying to get the funding and hopes to have the engineering start in August. They know it needs to be replaced and they've got the fish in mind, so that's a good thing.


----------



## Arin (Jun 2, 2004)

Anyone ever fish the Shiawassee near Holly? Around Fish Lake Road? I've also heard of it being a dirty river? As far as I can see, Holly's pretty close to it's source. Is this right?


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

That would be absolutely fantastic! I can see it now.....Walleye, Steelhead, and even Salmon, spawning right here in my back yard.WWWWOOOOHHHHHOOOOO!!!!!! Here's hoping!!...............Patch


----------



## Spartaned (Jan 24, 2006)

Weeeellllllllll I don't know about salmon and steelhead....


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I have seen Steelhead in the Shiawassee at Chesaning and have caught them out of the Flint while fishing for Walleye, not a lot of numbers, but I know that they are there. Salmon.......I am just hoping for  ............Patch


----------



## Arin (Jun 2, 2004)

No one has fished the Shiawasse down near Fenton/Holly? Is it too shallow around there for much besides panfish? The part near the road looks pretty shallow, but I don't know about the rest.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Around me there are some deeper holes...Some 6'..How deep does it need to be?

Shane


----------



## lknerr (Feb 17, 2006)

I have heard that the fish taken out of Shiawasse River should not be eaten, is that true?
If it is where are the hot spots. I live in Durand and would be fishing by Shiatown damn close to Vernon. Is this area safe for eating the fish if I deceide to keep any?

Larry


----------



## Arin (Jun 2, 2004)

I think it would be safe, but probably 'frowned' upon because of it's history. I saw some articles of the EPA cleaning it up since the 80's..
http://www.epa.gov/R5Super/npl/michigan/MID980794473.htm

EDIT: Seems that durand is just downstream from the polluted site, I probably wouldnt risk it actually..


----------

